# Side markers



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

Aren't the side markers on the front quarter panels supposed to lit up with all the lights on ?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yes they are. If yours aren't, it's probably due to the bulb burning out or something of that case. I just blacked mine out. Didn't like the yolk looking color of them lol


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks, looks like a pain to get to them, should just leave it the way it is


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Takes two seconds to reach under the front *fender* and change the bulb


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea, reading further about it on the forum, thats what they say. Thanks man. Seeing other cars, most don't even have side markers. I thought it might have been a legal issue, but its not, not in Colorado anyway


----------

